
Pirate Party Likely to Win Seats in Parliament This Month in Germany - ytNumbers
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,821093,00.html
======
J3L2404
"Who are the voters who attach their hopes to a party, which, at its national
convention, voted with a two-thirds majority in favor of legalizing all drugs
and providing an unconditional basic income guarantee, in which every citizen
would regularly receive money to support themselves?"

Good question.

